# "Truffa Covid", manifestazione il 5 settembre a Roma.



## admin (1 Settembre 2020)

Come riportato da Repubblica, sabato 5 settembre, a Roma, si terrà una manifestazione contro la "Truffa Covid". L'obiettivo dei manifestanti è quello di "liberare l'Italia". Il quotidiano, immancabilmente, cita la destra. Ma ci saranno diversi gruppi e soggetti: Forza Nuova, gilet arancioni, No Vax, l'arcivescovo Carlo Maria Viganò, Sara Cunial, Vittorio Sgarbi, Alicia Erazo (Commissione diritti umani), Diego Fusaro, Povia.


----------



## bmb (1 Settembre 2020)

Annaffiateli con la benzina.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Settembre 2020)

qui siamo ai livelli delle sardine.

sprecare tempo per proteste serie no?


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, sabato 5 settembre, a Roma, si terrà una manifestazione contro la "Truffa Covid". L'obiettivo dei manifestanti è quello di "liberare l'Italia". Il quotidiano, immancabilmente, cita la destra. Ma ci saranno diversi gruppi e soggetti: Forza Nuova, gilet arancioni, No Vax, l'arcivescovo Carlo Maria Viganò, Sara Cunial, Vittorio Sgarbi, Alicia Erazo (Commissione diritti umani), Diego Fusaro, Povia.



Una banda di somari..Sgarbi come si è ridotto...


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, sabato 5 settembre, a Roma, si terrà una manifestazione contro la "Truffa Covid". L'obiettivo dei manifestanti è quello di "liberare l'Italia". Il quotidiano, immancabilmente, cita la destra. Ma ci saranno diversi gruppi e soggetti: Forza Nuova, gilet arancioni, No Vax, l'arcivescovo Carlo Maria Viganò, Sara Cunial, Vittorio Sgarbi, Alicia Erazo (Commissione diritti umani), Diego Fusaro, Povia.



La gente non sta bene di testa.


----------



## danjr (1 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, sabato 5 settembre, a Roma, si terrà una manifestazione contro la "Truffa Covid". L'obiettivo dei manifestanti è quello di "liberare l'Italia". Il quotidiano, immancabilmente, cita la destra. Ma ci saranno diversi gruppi e soggetti: Forza Nuova, gilet arancioni, No Vax, l'arcivescovo Carlo Maria Viganò, Sara Cunial, Vittorio Sgarbi, Alicia Erazo (Commissione diritti umani), Diego Fusaro, Povia.


Stiam parlando dei maggiori luminari italiani... mancano i terraoiattisti


----------



## Alfred Edwards (1 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, sabato 5 settembre, a Roma, si terrà una manifestazione contro la "Truffa Covid". L'obiettivo dei manifestanti è quello di "liberare l'Italia". Il quotidiano, immancabilmente, cita la destra. Ma ci saranno diversi gruppi e soggetti: Forza Nuova, gilet arancioni, No Vax, l'arcivescovo Carlo Maria Viganò, Sara Cunial, Vittorio Sgarbi, Alicia Erazo (Commissione diritti umani), Diego Fusaro, Povia.



Briatore non ci va invece?


----------



## pazzomania (1 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, sabato 5 settembre, a Roma, si terrà una manifestazione contro la "Truffa Covid". L'obiettivo dei manifestanti è quello di "liberare l'Italia". Il quotidiano, immancabilmente, cita la destra. Ma ci saranno diversi gruppi e soggetti: Forza Nuova, gilet arancioni, No Vax, l'arcivescovo Carlo Maria Viganò, Sara Cunial, Vittorio Sgarbi, Alicia Erazo (Commissione diritti umani), Diego Fusaro, Povia.



Mannaggia quante gente che non ha un c.... a cui pensare.


----------



## Konrad (1 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, sabato 5 settembre, a Roma, si terrà una manifestazione contro la "Truffa Covid". L'obiettivo dei manifestanti è quello di "liberare l'Italia". Il quotidiano, immancabilmente, cita la destra. Ma ci saranno diversi gruppi e soggetti: Forza Nuova, gilet arancioni, No Vax, l'arcivescovo Carlo Maria Viganò, Sara Cunial, Vittorio Sgarbi, Alicia Erazo (Commissione diritti umani), Diego Fusaro, Povia.



Ma mettersi d'accordo con un gruppo di terroristi?
Sarebbe un WIN - WIN


----------



## Pungiglione (1 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, sabato 5 settembre, a Roma, si terrà una manifestazione contro la "Truffa Covid". L'obiettivo dei manifestanti è quello di "liberare l'Italia". Il quotidiano, immancabilmente, cita la destra. Ma ci saranno diversi gruppi e soggetti: Forza Nuova, gilet arancioni, No Vax, l'arcivescovo Carlo Maria Viganò, Sara Cunial, Vittorio Sgarbi, Alicia Erazo (Commissione diritti umani), Diego Fusaro, Povia.



Che pool di cervelli


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, sabato 5 settembre, a Roma, si terrà una manifestazione contro la "Truffa Covid". L'obiettivo dei manifestanti è quello di "liberare l'Italia". Il quotidiano, immancabilmente, cita la destra. Ma ci saranno diversi gruppi e soggetti: Forza Nuova, gilet arancioni, No Vax, l'arcivescovo Carlo Maria Viganò, Sara Cunial, Vittorio Sgarbi, Alicia Erazo (Commissione diritti umani), Diego Fusaro, Povia.



La finta protesta organizzata in realtà da chi governa adesso. Una sorta di strategia della tensione più soft.


----------



## Victorss (1 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, sabato 5 settembre, a Roma, si terrà una manifestazione contro la "Truffa Covid". L'obiettivo dei manifestanti è quello di "liberare l'Italia". Il quotidiano, immancabilmente, cita la destra. Ma ci saranno diversi gruppi e soggetti: Forza Nuova, gilet arancioni, No Vax, l'arcivescovo Carlo Maria Viganò, Sara Cunial, Vittorio Sgarbi, Alicia Erazo (Commissione diritti umani), Diego Fusaro, Povia.



Questa gente vota.


----------



## Freddiedevil (1 Settembre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La finta protesta organizzata in realtà da chi governa adesso. Una sorta di strategia della tensione più soft.



Sí vabbe, ciao. 
Questa é gente che ci crede sul serio, te lo assicuro. 
Ma poi ce li vedi Diego Fusaro o Forza Nuova a farsi corrompere dal governo per partecipare a una manifestazione?

Tra le altre cose fa specie che ci sia un'accozzaglia di nomi che non c'entrano nulla l'uno con l'altro. Solo a citare Povia, Sgarbi, Fusaro, No Vax e Forza Nuova nella stessa frase... Madre mia


----------



## Victorss (1 Settembre 2020)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Sí vabbe, ciao.
> Questa é gente che ci crede sul serio, te lo assicuro.
> Ma poi ce li vedi Diego Fusaro o Forza Nuova a farsi corrompere dal governo per partecipare a una manifestazione?
> 
> Tra le altre cose fa specie che ci sia un'accozzaglia di nomi che non c'entrano nulla l'uno con l'altro. Solo a citare Povia, Sgarbi, Fusaro, No Vax e Forza Nuova nella stessa frase... Madre mia



Viene la nausea


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Settembre 2020)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Sí vabbe, ciao.
> Questa é gente che ci crede sul serio, te lo assicuro.
> Ma poi ce li vedi Diego Fusaro o Forza Nuova a farsi corrompere dal governo per partecipare a una manifestazione?
> 
> Tra le altre cose fa specie che ci sia un'accozzaglia di nomi che non c'entrano nulla l'uno con l'altro. Solo a citare Povia, Sgarbi, Fusaro, No Vax e Forza Nuova nella stessa frase... Madre mia



Tra prezzolati e decerebrati. È una strategia strausata quella di mettere in ridicolo l'opposizione tramite movimenti paralleli diretti in realtà da chi governa.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Settembre 2020)

Alla fine un pò di verità c'è nel titolo. Con sto Covid i cinesi ci hanno fatto un bello scherzetto che equivale a una truffa, visto che molti negozianti ci hanno solo perso.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (1 Settembre 2020)

Se vi dicessero che per 'sconfiggere il virus' bisogna tagliarsi un braccio ci sarebbe la fila in ospedale per farselo tagliare.


----------



## Freddiedevil (1 Settembre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Tra prezzolati e decerebrati. È una strategia strausata quella di mettere in ridicolo l'opposizione tramite movimenti paralleli diretti in realtà da chi governa.



Sti movimenti non sono ovviamente da assimilare all'opposizione, e ci mancherebbe. 
Poi la manifestazione non mi pare la stia organizzando il governo. 
Non sarebbe colpa del governo se qualche membro dell'opposizione partecipasse e si autobollasse come negazionista. 

Va benissimo denunciare le inadeguatezza di questo governo, ma attribuirgli la paternità di sotterfugi del genere mi sembra quanto meno ardito.


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Settembre 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Se vi dicessero che per 'sconfiggere il virus' bisogna tagliarsi un braccio ci sarebbe la fila in ospedale per farselo tagliare.



Se lo chiede il governo farebbero anche di peggio... Te lo ricordi il "colpa dei runner, sparategli addosso"? Ecco


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (1 Settembre 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Se lo chiede il governo farebbero anche di peggio... Te lo ricordi il "colpa dei runner, sparategli addosso"? Ecco



"andrà tutto beneeehheh!" "dobbiamo solo chiuderci in casa due settimaneeh!" 

La forza del bombardamento mediatico purtroppo è enorme, ho visto cedere tanti amici e parenti che prima invece erano scettici su qualsiasi cosa uscisse dal televisore - no, adesso è tutto vero, son diventati tutti giornalisti onesti e irreprensibili, il governo adesso sta facendo benissimo. Purtroppo *hanno la capacità di modificare le coscienze*, lo sapevano bene prima di iniziare questa truffa mondiale. Si applica benissimo a popolazioni spiccatamente individualistiche, dove ognuno cerca solo di salvarsi la pelle spacciando questo egoismo come senso civico quando invece un ammasso di individualisti non fa una comunità. Solo alcuni Paesi caratterizzati da un senso civico più genuino e una mente più fredda e lucida hanno preso misure meno drastiche e meno dannose come Svizzera e Svezia. Il resto è tutta una repubblica delle banane, o meglio degli zombie.

Inviterei tutti a *non* assumere vitamina C, dato che è una fake news che combatterebbe il "covid" secondo il CICAP

[video]https://streamable.com/lc2jvz[/video]


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (1 Settembre 2020)

Ci sono ancora gli striscioni appesi "andrà tutto bene"... ormai logori. Abbelliti dall'immancabile arcobaleno, ovviamente perchè sono gli arcobalenati i primi creduloni, gli stessi che sono a favore dell'immigrazione incontrollata, che credono ai BLM, che credono che uno possa cambiare sesso tagliandosi il pisello e prendendo ormoni - idee bislacche che hanno preso piede anche in Svezia, infatti è un miracolo che non si siano piegati anche al diktat del covid.


----------



## Clarenzio (1 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, sabato 5 settembre, a Roma, si terrà una manifestazione contro la "Truffa Covid". L'obiettivo dei manifestanti è quello di "liberare l'Italia". Il quotidiano, immancabilmente, cita la destra. Ma ci saranno diversi gruppi e soggetti: Forza Nuova, gilet arancioni, No Vax, l'arcivescovo Carlo Maria Viganò, Sara Cunial, Vittorio Sgarbi, Alicia Erazo (Commissione diritti umani), Diego Fusaro, Povia.



Eccome se l'Italia è da liberare, molti hanno completamente perso il collegamento con la realtà e vivono in qualche amata serie di Netflix.


----------



## admin (5 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, sabato 5 settembre, a Roma, si terrà una manifestazione contro la "Truffa Covid". L'obiettivo dei manifestanti è quello di "liberare l'Italia". Il quotidiano, immancabilmente, cita la destra. Ma ci saranno diversi gruppi e soggetti: Forza Nuova, gilet arancioni, No Vax, l'arcivescovo Carlo Maria Viganò, Sara Cunial, Vittorio Sgarbi, Alicia Erazo (Commissione diritti umani), Diego Fusaro, Povia.



.


----------



## cris (5 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, sabato 5 settembre, a Roma, si terrà una manifestazione contro la "Truffa Covid". L'obiettivo dei manifestanti è quello di "liberare l'Italia". Il quotidiano, immancabilmente, cita la destra. Ma ci saranno diversi gruppi e soggetti: Forza Nuova, gilet arancioni, No Vax, l'arcivescovo Carlo Maria Viganò, Sara Cunial, Vittorio Sgarbi, Alicia Erazo (Commissione diritti umani), Diego Fusaro, Povia.


Sapevo che questi poveri decerebrati avrebbero avuto qualche sostegno 

Incommentabili e deprimenti i deliri dei negazionisti del covid, pensano di esser piu intelligenti degli altri ed aver capito tutto, invece non si rendono conto che sono 4 capre che delirano nel loro mondo distaccato dalla realtà.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Settembre 2020)

Spero in un attacco di diarrea a tutti, e lo dico per la loro salute. 

In mezzo a tutte sta gente che non mette mai la mascherina chissà quanti infetti.


----------



## Mika (5 Settembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Spero in un attacco di diarrea a tutti, e lo dico per la loro salute.
> 
> In mezzo a tutte sta gente che non mette mai la mascherina chissà quanti infetti.



Spero che non ci chiudano in casa per colpa di questi pazzi tra qualche settimana...


----------



## fabri47 (5 Settembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Spero in un attacco di diarrea a tutti, e lo dico per la loro salute.
> 
> In mezzo a tutte sta gente che non mette mai la mascherina chissà quanti infetti.


Eh si vede con la mascherina i grandi risultati che si stanno vedendo. I contagi avvengono per contatto fisico, la museruola è inutile. E chi si bacia tipo i fidanzati, lo fa comunque togliendosi la mascherina. Pure i negozianti dalle mie parti si sono rotti le scatole, ieri ero ad un bar vicino al mare che frequento solitamente due-tre persone sono entrate senza e i titolari non gli hanno detto nulla nonostante l'avviso di obbligo all'entrata. Stessa cosa per me che sono entrato dopo questi qui. Per non parlare dell'altro giorno alla posta. Nessuno può entrare, ma in cambio si fa la fila fuori permettendo assembramenti peggiori  . Poi tutti con la mascherina messa male senza naso coperto e pure io ho fatto così, ma perchè a coprirmi il naso anche per 30 secondi io non ce la faccio.

Ormai, almeno qui nel centro-sud Italia, se le mettono solo per paura di qualche vigile che fa la multa, ma se chiedi alla gente, titolari di negozi compresi, se crede che siano efficaci la maggioranza ti risponderebbe che non lo sono affatto.


----------



## Lambro (5 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Eh si vede con la mascherina i grandi risultati che si stanno vedendo. I contagi avvengono per contatto fisico, la museruola è inutile. Pure i negozianti dalle mie parti si sono rotti le scatole, ieri ero ad un bar vicino al mare che frequento solitamente due-tre persone sono entrate senza e i titolari non gli hanno detto nulla nonostante l'avviso di obbligo all'entrata. Stessa cosa per me che sono entrato dopo questi qui.
> 
> Ormai, almeno qui nel centro-sud Italia, se le mettono solo per paura di qualche vigile che fa la multa, ma se chiedi alla gente se crede che siano efficaci la maggioranza ti risponderebbe che non lo sono affatto.



Esatto, non usiamole le mascherine, a cosa servono ??
A ridurre di xxxmilioni il numero di contagiati forse? 
I negozianti che si sono rotti le scatole come pure i clienti che se ne fregano sono appunto uno dei tanti problemi per cui l'umanità farà sempre enorme fatica di fronte alle pandemie, non solo per la cattiveria del virus ma per l'insofferenza egocentica umana, uno dei mali della nostra razza.
Danno fastidio, fanno bestemmiare, fanno caldo, si respira a fatica, è tutto vero verissimo.
Io non le sopporto, ma cosa possiamo fare ? 
Quest'autunno pieno di raffreddati che starnutano e tossiscono ovunque, tu ti sentirai sereno ad entrare in un bar pieno di gente messa così senza almeno qualche protezione sul viso, sia da parte loro che da parte tua?
Ma scherziamo spero.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Eh si vede con la mascherina i grandi risultati che si stanno vedendo. I contagi avvengono per contatto fisico, la museruola è inutile. E chi si bacia tipo i fidanzati, lo fa comunque togliendosi la mascherina. Pure i negozianti dalle mie parti si sono rotti le scatole, ieri ero ad un bar vicino al mare che frequento solitamente due-tre persone sono entrate senza e i titolari non gli hanno detto nulla nonostante l'avviso di obbligo all'entrata. Stessa cosa per me che sono entrato dopo questi qui. Per non parlare dell'altro giorno alla posta. Nessuno può entrare, ma in cambio si fa la fila fuori permettendo assembramenti peggiori  . Poi tutti con la mascherina messa male senza naso coperto e pure io ho fatto così, ma perchè a coprirmi il naso anche per 30 secondi io non ce la faccio.
> 
> Ormai, almeno qui nel centro-sud Italia, se le mettono solo per paura di qualche vigile che fa la multa, ma se chiedi alla gente se crede che siano efficaci la maggioranza ti risponderebbe che non lo sono affatto.



Quindi anche se la mascherina servisse a ridurre anche solo il 10% dei contagi è inutile? È chiaro che non è la soluzione al problema, ma se è utile a limitarlo anche se solo in misura ridotta perché non utilizzarla? Veramente non riesco a capire la difficoltà nel dover indossare una mascherina.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Settembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Esatto, non usiamole le mascherine, a cosa servono ??
> A ridurre di xxxmilioni il numero di contagiati forse?
> *I negozianti che si sono rotti le scatole come pure i clienti che se ne fregano sono appunto uno dei tanti problemi per cui l'umanità farà sempre enorme fatica di fronte alle pandemie*, non solo per la cattiveria del virus ma per l'insofferenza egocentica umana, uno dei mali della nostra razza.
> Danno fastidio, fanno bestemmiare, fanno caldo, si respira a fatica, è tutto vero verissimo.
> ...


Ovvio che si sono rotti le scatole, nella mia regione la Campania hanno chiuso 20.000 negozi. Ma sì dai, prepariamoci alle pandemie. Tu ne parli come di una cosa che dovrebbe normalmente accadere...Gli Italiani si sono rotti, sono stati chiusi in casa per tre mesi e molte aziende sono fallite. È ovvio che qualcuno è arrabbiato e gli girino, anche perchè non mi pare che il governo stia facendo di tutto per tutelarci.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Settembre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quindi anche se la mascherina servisse a ridurre anche solo il 10% dei contagi è inutile? È chiaro che non è la soluzione al problema, ma se è utile a limitarlo anche se solo in misura ridotta perché non utilizzarla? *Veramente non riesco a capire la difficoltà nel dover indossare una mascherina*.


Se uno vuole mettersela se la mettesse, ma l'obbligo è da dittatura. Se per te fare una multa da 1000 euro a chi non la mette tipo in Campania è da considerarsi da paese civile, allora alzo le mani.


----------



## Ringhio8 (5 Settembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Esatto, non usiamole le mascherine, a cosa servono ??
> A ridurre di xxxmilioni il numero di contagiati forse?
> I negozianti che si sono rotti le scatole come pure i clienti che se ne fregano sono appunto uno dei tanti problemi per cui l'umanità farà sempre enorme fatica di fronte alle pandemie, non solo per la cattiveria del virus ma per l'insofferenza egocentica umana, uno dei mali della nostra razza.
> Danno fastidio, fanno bestemmiare, fanno caldo, si respira a fatica, è tutto vero verissimo.
> ...



A te il tutta sta vaccata ha fatto malissimo


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Eh si vede con la mascherina i grandi risultati che si stanno vedendo. I contagi avvengono per contatto fisico, la museruola è inutile. E chi si bacia tipo i fidanzati, lo fa comunque togliendosi la mascherina. Pure i negozianti dalle mie parti si sono rotti le scatole, ieri ero ad un bar vicino al mare che frequento solitamente due-tre persone sono entrate senza e i titolari non gli hanno detto nulla nonostante l'avviso di obbligo all'entrata. Stessa cosa per me che sono entrato dopo questi qui. Per non parlare dell'altro giorno alla posta. Nessuno può entrare, ma in cambio si fa la fila fuori permettendo assembramenti peggiori  . Poi tutti con la mascherina messa male senza naso coperto e pure io ho fatto così, ma perchè a coprirmi il naso anche per 30 secondi io non ce la faccio.
> 
> Ormai, almeno qui nel centro-sud Italia, se le mettono solo per paura di qualche vigile che fa la multa, ma se chiedi alla gente, titolari di negozi compresi, se crede che siano efficaci la maggioranza ti risponderebbe che non lo sono affatto.



Fabri ma sei serio ? Dai sei troppo intelligente per scrivere una cosa del genere.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se uno vuole mettersela se la mettesse, ma l'obbligo è da dittatura. Se per te fare una multa da 1000 euro a chi non la mette tipo in Campania è da considerarsi da paese civile, allora alzo le mani.



È una conseguenza, se il popolo è talmente ignorante dal non capire la gravità della situazione è giusto colpirla nel portafoglio. 
Devo rischiare IO di prendermi Il Covid perché te non metti la mascherina ? Anche no, grazie.


----------



## danjr (5 Settembre 2020)

Bisognerebbe stilare una lista per i posti in ospedale non in base alle fasce di età, ma in base a chi ha rispettato o meno le indicazioni... questi avranno tutti là proststite tra qualche giorno


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se uno vuole mettersela se la mettesse, ma l'obbligo è da dittatura. Se per te fare una multa da 1000 euro a chi non la mette tipo in Campania è da considerarsi da paese civile, allora alzo le mani.



La libertà finisce dove inizia quella di un altro individuo, non indossando la mascherina rischi inconsapevolmente di poter contagiare qualcuno, quel qualcuno magari è anche una persona con problemi di salute o è a contatto con qualcuno che è fortemente a rischio in caso di contagio.


----------



## Lambro (5 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ovvio che si sono rotti le scatole, nella mia regione la Campania hanno chiuso 20.000 negozi. Ma sì dai, prepariamoci alle pandemie. Tu ne parli come di una cosa che dovrebbe normalmente accadere...Gli Italiani si sono rotti, sono stati chiusi in casa per tre mesi e molte aziende sono fallite. È ovvio che qualcuno è arrabbiato e gli girino, anche perchè non mi pare che il governo stia facendo di tutto per tutelarci.



Guarda i negozi hanno iniziato a chiudere , ad esempio, molto prima, a causa di internet e dei supermercati , io ne sono l'esempio, che ho chiuso l'attività dopo più di 30 anni.
Ma nessuno si è scandalizzato così tanto per me, per noi, per leggi selvagge che permettono di costruirti a fianco un ipemercato quando tu casomai stai pagando ancora il mutuo del negozio che ti eri comprato qualche anno prima, per i supermercati che praticano una cattivissima concorrenza sui produttori per abbassare i prezzi (favorendo la manodopera in nero agricola) in modo indegno spesso uccidendo concorrenza piccola che invece viene subbissata di tasse dallo stato.
Ora che ci sono ristoranti e bar in difficoltà , sull'onda dell'emotività si smuove tutta l'opinione pubblica, mentre di fronte c'è un mostro che dovrebbe sensibilizzare molto le persone.
Chiudono attività , mi dispiace, so cosa vuol dire, ma non è che per questo si deve entrare in un bar senza precauzioni eh, ma stiamo scherzando spero.
Tu devi rispettare te stesso e gli altri, è così che una pandemia si può e si deve combattere.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Settembre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La libertà finisce dove inizia quella di un altro individuo, non indossando la mascherina rischi inconsapevolmente di poter contagiare qualcuno, quel qualcuno magari è anche una persona con problemi di salute o è a contatto con qualcuno che è fortemente a rischio in caso di contagio.



É anche una questione di rispetto del prossimo.

Non c’é neanche una legge che obblighi L,e persone a lavarsi, ma se su un autobus salisse uno che non si lava da 2 mesi, ci sta che gli altri passeggeri si incavolino e lo buttino giú.

Serve rispetto di chi la pensa diversamente. Se io metto la mascherina non manco di rispettare chi non la vuole mettere. Se invece uno non mette la mascherina non sta rispettando chi chiede rispetto della distanza è delle misure.

Non servirebbe nessun obbligo, basterebbe la normale buona educazione.


----------



## sunburn (5 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se uno vuole mettersela se la mettesse, ma l'obbligo è da dittatura. Se per te fare una multa da 1000 euro a chi non la mette tipo in Campania è da considerarsi da paese civile, allora alzo le mani.


La Campania è le seconda regione italiana per numero di abitanti, la prima insieme alla Lombardia per densità, la seconda per mobilità interna e l’ultima per posti lettoX1000 abitanti.
Dopo la Lombardia, è di gran lunga la Regione più a rischio in caso di seconda ondata pesante. Il caso e le misure di contenimento hanno sostanzialmente risparmiato la Regione, come altre Regioni, dalla prima ondata, ma fossi Campano non sfiderei la sorte.


----------



## IlProfessore (5 Settembre 2020)

E' da stolti non ammettere che tutta questa situazione sia chiaramente manovrata. E' deprecabile il fatto che vengano consentiti eccessi in funzione della presunta allerta. Aspetto ancora la multa per Salvini per i selfie di maggio. Così come aspetto che sul sito ufficiale spieghino il motivo per il quale hanno annoverato per morti tamite Covid persone con patologie pregresse. I morti effettivi di covid sono stati meno di 350 nell'arco di 9 mesi (compreso dicembre).


----------



## admin (5 Settembre 2020)

Le uniche mascherine che "servono" sono le ffp2 (tra quelle in commercio, a 4 sacchi l'una in farmacia). Tutto il resto è business. 

P.S. Io sono pro mascherina. Ma quelle serie... Non i pezzi di carta o i fogli di carta igienica.


----------



## cris (5 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Eh si vede con la mascherina i grandi risultati che si stanno vedendo. I contagi avvengono per contatto fisico, la museruola è inutile. E chi si bacia tipo i fidanzati, lo fa comunque togliendosi la mascherina. Pure i negozianti dalle mie parti si sono rotti le scatole, ieri ero ad un bar vicino al mare che frequento solitamente due-tre persone sono entrate senza e i titolari non gli hanno detto nulla nonostante l'avviso di obbligo all'entrata. Stessa cosa per me che sono entrato dopo questi qui. Per non parlare dell'altro giorno alla posta. Nessuno può entrare, ma in cambio si fa la fila fuori permettendo assembramenti peggiori  . Poi tutti con la mascherina messa male senza naso coperto e pure io ho fatto così, ma perchè a coprirmi il naso anche per 30 secondi io non ce la faccio.
> 
> Ormai, almeno qui nel centro-sud Italia, se le mettono solo per paura di qualche vigile che fa la multa, *ma se chiedi alla gente, titolari di negozi compresi, se crede che siano efficaci la maggioranza ti risponderebbe che non lo sono affatto.*



Questo non è un dato rilevante, la gente è ignorante quindi non fa testo cosa pensa. Non ha alcuna competenza il negoziante per dire se è o meno efficace.

In ogni caso se tu e la combriccola che frequenti non hai alcuna voglia di attenerti a banali e semplici suggerimenti di buonsenso e rispetto per gli altri, peggio per voi. Di sicuro non attendetevi applausi della serie “wow che fighi che siete”. 

Tutti virologi ormai a decidere in base al proprio gusto o pigrizia cosa è o meno giusto fare.


----------



## cris (5 Settembre 2020)

IlProfessore ha scritto:


> E' da stolti non ammettere che tutta questa situazione sia chiaramente manovrata. E' deprecabile il fatto che vengano consentiti eccessi in funzione della presunta allerta. Aspetto ancora la multa per Salvini per i selfie di maggio. Così come aspetto che sul sito ufficiale spieghino il motivo per il quale hanno annoverato per morti tamite Covid persone con patologie pregresse. I *morti effettivi di covid sono stati meno di 350 nell'arco di 9 mesi *(compreso dicembre).



Ah.

Ok.

Eh si, stolti siamo.


----------



## IlProfessore (5 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le uniche mascherine che "servono" sono le ffp2 (tra quelle in commercio, a 4 sacchi l'una in farmacia). Tutto il resto è business.
> 
> P.S. Io sono pro mascherina. Ma quelle serie... Non i pezzi di carta o i fogli di carta igienica.



Eh si guarda caso ora parlano tutti delle ffp2. 3 mesi fa cosa scrivevi? Dai fate i seri, qui si va avanti a consapevolezze nate giorno per giorno, ora dopo 6 mesi sputa la teoria che le mascherine di stoffa non servono solo perché è uscita la notizia.. siate un po'meno conformisti e ammettete che non ci avete capito una fava da febbraio in poi. Ora c'è la religione della mascherina superpotente.. dai siate seri.


----------



## IlProfessore (5 Settembre 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> Ah.
> 
> Ok.
> 
> Eh si, stolti siamo.




Peggio, amico caro. Molto peggio.


----------



## admin (5 Settembre 2020)

IlProfessore ha scritto:


> Eh si guarda caso ora parlano tutti delle ffp2. 3 mesi fa cosa scrivevi? Dai fate i seri, qui si va avanti a consapevolezze nate giorno per giorno, ora dopo 6 mesi sputa la teoria che le mascherine di stoffa non servono solo perché è uscita la notizia.. siate un po'meno conformisti e ammettete che non ci avete capito una fava da febbraio in poi. Ora c'è la religione della mascherina superpotente.. dai siate seri.



Sempre usato solo mascherine ffp2. 

Come sempre, "carta" canta -) https://www.milanworld.net/mascherine-disponibili-prezzi-umani-online-vt88481.html


----------



## cris (5 Settembre 2020)

IlProfessore ha scritto:


> Eh si guarda caso ora parlano tutti delle ffp2. 3 mesi fa cosa scrivevi? Dai fate i seri, qui si va avanti a consapevolezze nate giorno per giorno, ora dopo 6 mesi sputa la teoria che le mascherine di stoffa non servono solo perché è uscita la notizia.. siate un po'meno conformisti e ammettete che non ci avete capito una fava da febbraio in poi. Ora c'è la religione della mascherina superpotente.. dai siate seri.



Ma che dici? 
Da sempre si sa che le ffp2/kn95 sono quelle che proteggono te e gli altri.
Ma io mi chiedo ma con quale convinzione dite ste cose? Con quale convinzione mi dici che i casi covid sono 350? 

Quelli a cui han fatto il lavaggio del cervello sono i complottisti / negazionisti, girati e rigirati come frittate su ogni argomento di grossa portata, per ogni cosa emerge il santone di turno che nega tutto e dice che é colpa di qualche manovratore dall’alto e tutti dietro a supportare alla cieca.

Tra un rutto ed una scoreggia al bar.

Magari dopo una laurea all'università della strada.

Intanto il santone ne guadagna visibilitá e soldi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> Ma che dici?
> Da sempre si sa che le ffp2/kn95 sono quelle che proteggono te e gli altri.
> Ma io mi chiedo ma con quale convinzione dite ste cose? Con quale convinzione mi dici che i casi covid sono 350?
> 
> ...



Il covid non esiste. 
Si esiste ma non fa nulla. 
Esiste e colpisce solo i malati o gli anziani. 
Esiste e colpisce malati, anziani e chi non è sano al 100% ma comunque non si muore. 
È morto un soggetto sanissimo? Eh ma uno su un milione. 


Il breviario del giovane negazionista.


----------



## IlProfessore (5 Settembre 2020)

Portatemi i referti ufficiali dei morti per Covid da dicembre ad agosto. Con annesse motivazioni patologiche espresse e non celate (come riporta il sito dell'istituto Sanità) dietro un "motivazioni da constatare".


----------



## cris (5 Settembre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il covid non esiste.
> Si esiste ma non fa nulla.
> Esiste e colpisce solo i malati o gli anziani.
> Esiste e colpisce malati, anziani e chi non è sano al 100% ma comunque non si muore.
> ...



La sobrieta, ormani non esiste piu. 

Tutti, dal piu ignorante della terra al piu colto, si sentono di avere la verita in tasca e con una penosa sicurezza propinano la propria versione al prossimo.

É cosi difficile farsi un idea sulle cose mantenendo i piedi per terra? 

Valutare la situazione da varie fonti che non siano complottomassonico.org o sulla pagina facebook di turno?

É cosi difficile avere l’umiltá di stare a sentire chi ne sa di piu? Tutti fenomeni, bah.


----------



## IlProfessore (5 Settembre 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> La sobrieta, ormani non esiste piu.
> 
> Tutti, dal piu ignorante della terra al piu colto, si sentono di avere la verita in tasca e con una penosa sicurezza propinano la propria versione al prossimo.
> 
> ...



ringraziamo il creato che ci dona persone come cris, così lungimiranti ed ossequiose. lui non ha verità in tasca, ha solo gli occhietti intorpiditi e valuta lo sviluppo della società con distaccata omertà. Stai pure con i tuoi piedi per terra, ma ogni tanto fatti due domande piuttosto che fare l'appecorato.


----------



## Lambro (5 Settembre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il covid non esiste.
> Si esiste ma non fa nulla.
> Esiste e colpisce solo i malati o gli anziani.
> Esiste e colpisce malati, anziani e chi non è sano al 100% ma comunque non si muore.
> ...



Che poi tutto questo negare a chi giova, cioè il complotto a cosa servirebbe? 
Una roba buttata lì a cassum che avrebbe dovuto scientificamente colpire tutto il mondo tranne la Cina (versione che spopoleggiava i primi giorni di pandemia) che aveva già pronto il vaccino, mondo in crisi ed economia cinese alle stelle.
Poi si è sentito dei politici di spicco che si ammalavano ma "miracolosamente" non morivano mentre tutto il mondo moriva, perchè loro il vaccino già ce l'avevano.
Poi i morti di covid che sono diversi dai morti per covid, come se fosse semplicissimo in situazioni poi di enorme caoticità e di mancanza di comprensione del virus capire di cosa un uomo con altre patologie effettivamente muoia, ma io credo che se anche ti vuoi suicidare se anche sei sul ciglio di un crepaccio finchè non ti sei buttato non sei finito no? quindi se arriva il Covid e c'hai ottomila malattie e quello ti dà la botta finale, di cosa sei morto?
Poi non è morto nessuno è tutta una finzione Hitler non è mai esistito.
Poi la pletora di "lavoro solo io te non c'hai voglia quindi vuoi stare sul divano col lockdown", la pandemia come una scusa per guardar serie tv ed il governo incapace di fermarla.
Poi Bill Gates che orchestra il tutto ed aggiunge fantamilioni al suo poverissimo conto in banca con il suo vaccino.
Se ne sono sentite realmente di tutti tutti i colori, forse qualcuno ha realmente qualche problema di realismo, anzi la realtà proprio gli stà qui, è troppo banale, troppo scontata, persino una pandemia risulta troppo vuota, bisogna *bisogna* trovare il marcio, perchè sicuramente c'è


----------



## fabri47 (5 Settembre 2020)

Ritorniamo nell'argomento:


----------



## cris (5 Settembre 2020)

IlProfessore ha scritto:


> ringraziamo il creato che ci dona persone come cris, così lungimiranti ed ossequiose. lui non ha verità in tasca, ha solo gli occhietti intorpiditi e valuta lo sviluppo della società con distaccata omertà. Stai pure con i tuoi piedi per terra, ma ogni tanto fatti due domande piuttosto che fare l'appecorato.



Meno male che ci sei tu professore, a dire che son morti in 350 per “coviddi”.
E chi non pensa queste scemenze da bar é appecorato. 
Contento te contenti tutti.
Sai una cosa? Ma che me ne frega di andare avanti e parlarme


----------



## cris (5 Settembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Che poi tutto questo negare a chi giova, cioè il complotto a cosa servirebbe?
> Una roba buttata lì a cassum che avrebbe dovuto scientificamente colpire tutto il mondo tranne la Cina (versione che spopoleggiava i primi giorni di pandemia) che aveva già pronto il vaccino, mondo in crisi ed economia cinese alle stelle.
> Poi si è sentito dei politici di spicco che si ammalavano ma "miracolosamente" non morivano mentre tutto il mondo moriva, perchè loro il vaccino già ce l'avevano.
> Poi i morti di covid che sono diversi dai morti per covid, come se fosse semplicissimo in situazioni poi di enorme caoticità e di mancanza di comprensione del virus capire di cosa un uomo con altre patologie effettivamente muoia, ma io credo che se anche ti vuoi suicidare se anche sei sul ciglio di un crepaccio finchè non ti sei buttato non sei finito no? quindi se arriva il Covid e c'hai ottomila malattie e quello ti dà la botta finale, di cosa sei morto?
> ...



Lascia perdere, sei appecorato


----------



## sunburn (5 Settembre 2020)

IlProfessore ha scritto:


> Portatemi i referti ufficiali dei morti per Covid da dicembre ad agosto. Con annesse motivazioni patologiche espresse e non celate (come riporta il sito dell'istituto Sanità) dietro un "motivazioni da constatare".



Ma visto le affermazioni che fai, evidentemente tu hai visto e sei in possesso dei referti ufficiali. Perché non li posti e sveli al forum il grande inganno?


----------



## fabri47 (5 Settembre 2020)

*Raga, torniamo a commentare la manifestazione in sè. Penso che ormai tutti, me compreso, abbiamo espresso la nostra opinione e sappiamo come la pensiamo.*


----------



## sunburn (5 Settembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Che poi tutto questo negare a chi giova, cioè il complotto a cosa servirebbe?
> Una roba buttata lì a cassum che avrebbe dovuto scientificamente colpire tutto il mondo tranne la Cina (versione che spopoleggiava i primi giorni di pandemia) che aveva già pronto il vaccino, mondo in crisi ed economia cinese alle stelle.
> Poi si è sentito dei politici di spicco che si ammalavano ma "miracolosamente" non morivano mentre tutto il mondo moriva, perchè loro il vaccino già ce l'avevano.
> Poi i morti di covid che sono diversi dai morti per covid, come se fosse semplicissimo in situazioni poi di enorme caoticità e di mancanza di comprensione del virus capire di cosa un uomo con altre patologie effettivamente muoia, ma io credo che se anche ti vuoi suicidare se anche sei sul ciglio di un crepaccio finchè non ti sei buttato non sei finito no? quindi se arriva il Covid e c'hai ottomila malattie e quello ti dà la botta finale, di cosa sei morto?
> ...


Tutto giusto. Però non bisogna neanche ingigantire la questione. In Italia siamo 60 milioni di persone. Quanti saranno questi “negazionisti”? L’1% a esagerare? Sarebbero 600mila persone. Che sono abbastanza per far casino sui social, ma rappresentano pur sempre una percentuale statisticamente irrilevante e, in un certo senso, fisiologica di gente con idee stravaganti.


----------



## IlProfessore (5 Settembre 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma visto le affermazioni che fai, evidentemente tu hai visto e sei in possesso dei referti ufficiali. Perché non li posti e sveli al forum il grande inganno?



semplicemente leggo i dati. Dati accessibili sul sito dell'istituto sanità, vatti a leggere i referti piuttosto che smanettare inutilmente.

Admin ti faccio le mie scuse, effettivamente ho riletto il post quotato ed hai sempre sostenuto la causa delle mascherine chirurgiche.


----------



## Lambro (5 Settembre 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Tutto giusto. Però non bisogna neanche ingigantire la questione. In Italia siamo 60 milioni di persone. Quanti saranno questi “negazionisti”? L’1% a esagerare? Sarebbero 600mila persone. Che sono abbastanza per far casino sui social, ma rappresentano pur sempre una percentuale statisticamente irrilevante e, in un certo senso, fisiologica di gente con idee stravaganti.



Chiudo l'ot, hai perfettamente ragione.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ritorniamo nell'argomento:


.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> Meno male che ci sei tu professore, a dire che son morti in 350 per “coviddi”.
> E chi non pensa queste scemenze da bar é appecorato.
> Contento te contenti tutti.
> Sai una cosa? Ma che me ne frega di andare avanti e parlarme



Dovrebbe andare a Bergamo a dire che sono morte 350 persone.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Settembre 2020)

Mi viene seriamente fa ridere a leggere tutti sti cagasotto delle mascherine 

Fatevi prendere per il cul.o, ahahaha i "competenti!"


----------



## cris (5 Settembre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe andare a Bergamo a dire che sono morte 350 persone.



Ma io sono sicuro che gran parte se non la totalità di questo esercito di minimizzatori complottisti non sia delle mie parti. Fanno tenerezza e pena.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Settembre 2020)

Manifestazione abbastanza inutile dal mio punto di vista. Gran parte degli organizzatori è gente collusa, ma è già qualcosa cercare di risvegliare le coscienze.

Mi fa ridere che "italiani iggnioranti" "complottisti!" e poi lo stesso tenore di manifestazioni è comune in tutto il mondo, anche nella tanto amata Germania dei servetti italici. Fate ridere. Peccato che almeno in germania riescono a portare una mente rivoluzionaria come Kennedy.. Qui in Italia ne abbiamo di strada da fare.

Servirebbe una bella manifestazione armata e fare mattanza anche dei civili che sostengono il sistema, altroché sta roba inutile.


----------



## Freddiedevil (5 Settembre 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> Ma che dici?
> Da sempre si sa che le ffp2/kn95 sono quelle che proteggono te e gli altri.
> Ma io mi chiedo ma con quale convinzione dite ste cose? Con quale convinzione mi dici che i casi covid sono 350?
> 
> ...



Questa del "manovratore dall'alto" é una delle cose che mi fa piú incavolare ma che allo stesso tempo mi suscità ilarità. Mi fa ridere per le ipotesi che vengono fatte, ma allo stesso tempo incavolare per la rabbia che ci mettono certi individui nel sostenere teorie che vengono propinate come self-evident. Nel caso tu non creda a queste teorie sei un *******. 

Coronavirus e Black Lives Matter i piú grandi complotti della storia mondiale, che roba tipo l'omicidio di Kennedy levati non sei nessuno.


----------



## Igniorante (5 Settembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> È una conseguenza, se il popolo è talmente ignorante dal non capire la gravità della situazione è giusto colpirla nel portafoglio.
> Devo rischiare IO di prendermi Il Covid perché te non metti la mascherina ? Anche no, grazie.



Amen. 
Purtroppo, da quando è cominciata tutta sta situazione, si sono visti comportamenti che neanche i popoli del terzo mondo... E ovviamente non parlo solo degli italiani ma un po' di tutti i popoli, anzi parecchi sono molto peggio di noi... A livello di rispetto reciproco siamo veramente alla frutta.


----------



## Mika (5 Settembre 2020)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Amen.
> Purtroppo, da quando è cominciata tutta sta situazione, si sono visti comportamenti che neanche i popoli del terzo mondo... E ovviamente non parlo solo degli italiani ma un po' di tutti i popoli, anzi parecchi sono molto peggio di noi... A livello di rispetto reciproco siamo veramente alla frutta.



Direi anche al dolce.


----------



## Mika (5 Settembre 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> Ma io sono sicuro che gran parte se non la totalità di questo esercito di minimizzatori complottisti non sia delle mie parti. Fanno tenerezza e pena.



Finché non si viene toccati di persona è facile. Io per il Covid-19 ho perso mia Zia, sanissima, anni 58 e ho nella mente le lacrime di mia madre quando è venuta a saperlo per aver perso la sua sorellina. Per fortuna sono molto calmo e quando leggo queste cose conto fino a dieci prima di rispondere.


----------



## David Drills (5 Settembre 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Mi viene seriamente fa ridere a leggere tutti sti cagasotto delle mascherine
> 
> Fatevi prendere per il cul.o, ahahaha i "competenti!"


Non hai capito niente, è il classico esempio di "analfabetismo funzionale" non capire il senso di un documento. Tu davvero interpreti la necessità di tenere secretato il documento del CTS come prova della "truffa Covid"?


----------



## wildfrank (5 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se uno vuole mettersela se la mettesse, ma l'obbligo è da dittatura. Se per te fare una multa da 1000 euro a chi non la mette tipo in Campania è da considerarsi da paese civile, allora alzo le mani.



Ti dirò...le regole si applicano quando la gente non applica i principi; visto che non viene recepito che chi non mette la mascherina, può mettere in pericolo altri, si fanno lėggi che obbligano all'osservanza.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Settembre 2020)

*Basta litigare! I faccia a faccia risolveteveli in privato.*


----------



## fabri47 (5 Settembre 2020)

*I partecipanti alla manifestazione al TG1: "È tutta una truffa". Mentre un altro dice: "Le bare di Bergamo? Sono immagini di Lampedusa del 2013".

Il ministro della salute Speranza: "Vedere una piazza piena di negazionisti fa rabbrividire".*


----------



## Mika (5 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> I partecipanti alla manifestazione al TG1: "È tutta una truffa". Mentre un altro dice: "I camion di Bergamo? Sono immagini di Lampedusa del 2013".



Ecco, ripeta questa frase nella piazza di Bergamo con i bergamaschi intorno e senza forze dell'ordine.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *I partecipanti alla manifestazione al TG1: "È tutta una truffa". Mentre un altro dice: "Le bare di Bergamo? Sono immagini di Lampedusa del 2013".
> 
> Il ministro della salute Speranza: "Vedere una piazza piena di negazionisti fa rabbrividire".*


.


----------



## Andris (5 Settembre 2020)

le persone devono essere libere di esprimersi,altrimenti si diventa una dittatura

il problema a mio avviso è politico innanzitutto,non sanitario.
sono mesi che non c'è un intento di far luce sulla diffusione.
e questo è dovuto dal "peso" cinese,perchè nessuno mi toglie dalla mente che se fosse avvenuto in un paese poco importante o senza appoggi pesanti ci sarebbe stato una reazione differente.
si ragiona con questo fatalismo allibente.
se c'è una cosa certa nel mondo è che in natura nulla accade casualmente.
si è trasmesso ed è nata un'epidemia,poi divenuta pandemia secondo OMS,per modalità ben definite.

inoltre la contraddizione delle misure adottate è che se io oggi ho un referto di un test seriologico e di un tampone,i quali affermano che rispettivamente non ho avuto e non ho nulla tuttora,poi entro in un ipermercato e devo mettermi la mascherina.
non vieni esentato da rispettare quelle raccomandazioni,sebbene tu non possa contagiare altri.
questo significa che le regole non seguano un criterio razionale.
è una consuetudine e dunque non c'è da meravigliarsi se tanti non la rispettano

infine prima si afferma che a tot. metri di distanza e senza una vicinanza di medio-lunga durata sia impossibile essere contagiati,poi dal nulla mascherine a prescindere perchè vedi che aumentano i contagi.
perchè una persona dovrebbe entrare da sola in un luogo vuoto e indossare una mascherina ?
perchè uno studente contagiato e disinfesti una scuola intera quando nell'aria dura pressochè nulla un virus?
cosa dovrebbero pensare le persone ?
che non sai che pesci pigliare e improvvisi sperando migliori intestandotene i meriti,ovviamente.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Settembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> le persone devono essere libere di esprimersi,altrimenti si diventa una dittatura
> 
> il problema a mio avviso è politico innanzitutto,non sanitario.
> sono mesi che non c'è un intento di far luce sulla diffusione.
> ...


A chi lo dici...Ricordo ancora tanti medici, tra cui quello che guarì dall'ebola ospitato in un programma Rai che disse "la mascherina solo chi è malato" e lo ribadì più volte.


----------



## admin (5 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *I partecipanti alla manifestazione al TG1: "È tutta una truffa". Mentre un altro dice: "Le bare di Bergamo? Sono immagini di Lampedusa del 2013".
> 
> Il ministro della salute Speranza: "Vedere una piazza piena di negazionisti fa rabbrividire".*



A me questi fanno paura.


----------



## smallball (5 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *I partecipanti alla manifestazione al TG1: "È tutta una truffa". Mentre un altro dice: "Le bare di Bergamo? Sono immagini di Lampedusa del 2013".
> 
> Il ministro della salute Speranza: "Vedere una piazza piena di negazionisti fa rabbrividire".*



Lampedusa 2013? Questi fanno veramente paura...


----------



## sunburn (5 Settembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> inoltre la contraddizione delle misure adottate è che se io oggi ho un referto di un test seriologico e di un tampone,i quali affermano che rispettivamente non ho avuto e non ho nulla tuttora,poi entro in un ipermercato e devo mettermi la mascherina.
> non vieni esentato da rispettare quelle raccomandazioni,*sebbene tu non possa contagiare altri*.
> questo significa che le regole non seguano un criterio razionale.
> è una consuetudine e dunque non c'è da meravigliarsi se tanti non la rispettano


Quindi se stasera mi fanno l’etilometro ed esce 0, poi posso bere come se non ci fosse un domani perché divento immune alle sbronze?


----------



## Andris (5 Settembre 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Quindi se stasera mi fanno l’etilometro ed esce 0, poi posso bere come se non ci fosse un domani perché divento immune alle sbronze?



qual è il lasso temporale per cui far valere il risultato di un test ?
allora in certi in aeroporti puoi/devi fare il test,bene esco e poi sono come gli altri ?
altrimenti non ha senso farlo,se non per isolare o meno una persona.
il test serve anche per distinguere una persona controllata da una che non lo è

sostenere implicitamente che chiunque possa essere contagiato o contagioso in qualsiasi momento è una falsità assoluta

fare delle regole uguali per tutti non ha alcun senso logico.
se vivo in campagna o in montagna con più cinghiali che concittadini non posso avere le stesse regole di Roma centro


----------



## cris (5 Settembre 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Finché non si viene toccati di persona è facile. Io per il Covid-19 ho perso mia Zia, sanissima, anni 58 e ho nella mente le lacrime di mia madre quando è venuta a saperlo per aver perso la sua sorellina. Per fortuna sono molto calmo e quando leggo queste cose conto fino a dieci prima di rispondere.



Mi dispiace.

Purtroppo è proprio questo il punto, non ci si rende conto che la accozzaglia di soliti noti che straparla a riguardo del covid, di fatto provoca e ferisce le persone (tante) che hanno visto con i propri occhi e vissuto molto da vicino il disastro che è accaduto, ed è intollerabile e vergognoso.

Ci vuole tanta e troppa pazienza per sentire o leggere boiate e non reagire.


----------



## cris (5 Settembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> qual è il lasso temporale per cui far valere il risultato di un test ?
> allora in certi in aeroporti puoi/devi fare il test,bene esco e poi sono come gli altri ?
> altrimenti non ha senso farlo,se non per isolare o meno una persona.
> il test serve anche per distinguere una persona controllata da una che non lo è
> ...



L’aspetto di differenziare in base alle zone di rischio come tu dici, ci può stare, è ragionevole.

Mentre il fatto che siccome fai il tampone allora puoi andare a spasso come al supermercato senza mascherina e protezioni invece non ha alcun senso.

Berlusconi con uno staff medico che gli avra fatto minimo un tampone ogni pochi giorni, lo ha preso. 

Vuoi credere che un uomo come lui non avra adottato tutte le misure per evitarlo? 

Il tampone dice solo che nel momento del test sei negativo, non che sei immune e te ne puoi andar a spasso senza mascherina, mezz’ora dopo del tampone per assurdo potresti esser contagiato e iniziare a esser contagioso pochi giorni dopo. 

Quindi si, se fai il test e sei negativo, poi quando esci sei come gli altri a rischio.

Ma comunque non ci vuole molto a capirlo, non è che a furia di dedicare il proprio tempo per cercare motivi per screditare e minimizzare, ci si perde gli aspetti cardine e reali della situazione?


----------



## Andris (5 Settembre 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> L’aspetto di differenziare in base alle zone di rischio come tu dici, ci può stare, è ragionevole.
> 
> Mentre il fatto che siccome fai il tampone allora puoi andare a spasso come al supermercato senza mascherina e protezioni invece non ha alcun senso.
> 
> ...



non ci vuole molto a capirlo ?
se sono mesi che si parla di patente di immunità,tanto è vero che si diceva di seriologico come soluzione per tornare a lavorare.

poi chi l'ha deciso che un bambino piccolo sia meno a rischio di un adulto chiuso in casa da solo?
il bambino non è tenuto alla mascherina,l'adulto sì.

allora il test è una truffa,perchè paghi per qualcosa che non ha alcun effetto positivo nel futuro ma ti parla del passato che non ti interessa e di un presente che potrebbe cambiare 5 minuti dopo

fanno bene i docenti che si rifiutano di farlo

peraltro le ultime notizie parlano di una molecola che inibisce il covid presente in radicchio,cipolla rossa e capperi tra gli altri vegetali
alla faccia del vaccino...


----------



## cris (6 Settembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> non ci vuole molto a capirlo ?
> se sono mesi che si parla di patente di immunità,tanto è vero che si diceva di seriologico come soluzione per tornare a lavorare.
> 
> poi chi l'ha deciso che un bambino piccolo sia meno a rischio di un adulto chiuso in casa da solo?
> ...



Aspetta, non incasiniamo tutto, non so nulla delle molecole nelle cipolle quindi non mi esprimo.

Non capisco perche ti meravigli del discorso del tampone, sono mesi che scrivi post riguardo il covid.

Il tampone identifica se in quel preciso momento hai il covid. Se non lo hai, bene, ma sei a rischio contagio anche 5 minuti dopo aver fatto il controllo. Il tampone non è un vaccino, identifica solo la tua situazione attuale. E si, mi pare ovvio e non difficile da capire.

Poi ce il sierologico che identifica se lo hai avuto cercando anticorpi igm (si sviluppano nella fase acuta) e igg (si sviluppano dopo e durano un po di mesi).

Quindi paradossalmente è chi è negativo al tampone ma positivo agli anticorpi igg che potrebbe andarsene in giro senza mascherina perche finche ha anticorpi igg è teoricamente immune. 

Mentre chi non l’ha avuto ed e negativo al tampone, è il primo che deve stare piu attento perche è a rischio, ed il caso di Berlusconi rende evidente questa cosa: stracontrollato chissa con quale frequenza ma se lo è beccato.

Citi poi le incongruenze legate alla scuola eccetera, sono tutte sicuramente incongruenze ma eri il primo a portare avanti la crociata del tornare alla normalitá, questi sono semplicemente dei compromessi per ridurre il piu possibile il rischio contagio ma contemporaneamente per tentare di tornare alla vita il piu normale possibile, senza distruggere l’economia. Ma questo lo sta sperimentando tutto il mondo, non solo l’Italia. Se e per questo anche tener la mascherina ma poi toglierla mentre si mangia al ristorante espone al contagio, è evidente che è un compromesso, ma è logico che ci sia un compromesso.

La soluzione non è di certo dire liberi tutti, non esiste covid, facciamo come ci pare, dato che ci è morta e ci morirà ancora gente. 

Possiamo star qui ore a esprimere opinioni sul cosa sarebbe meglio fare e sul fatto che non tutte le zone devono avere le stesse restrizioni e limitazioni perche non hanno lo stesso rischio, ma il presupposto non deve di certo essere quello che non esiste niente ed e tutta un invenzione per plasmare le menti, queste sono robe da bar o da trasmissione trash o da manicomio.

Bisogna avere rispetto di chi in italia e nel mondo vive in zone che sono state duramente colpite dal fenomeno, pensarla come questi 4 imbecilli a Roma non è il modo di rispettare queste persone e non è proprio il modo di stare nel mondo reale.


----------



## Andris (6 Settembre 2020)

i "negazionisti" non sono solo questi.
sono pure quelli che dicevano la mascherina della cultura,abbraccia un cinese etc
poi alcuni si sono "convertiti",altri invece continuano tuttora

nella storia non è mai accaduta una reazione come quella di questi mesi,MAI
di pandemie ce ne sono state,anche di peggiori.
mettere in discussione le scelte fatte non solo è un normale esercizio di libertà di pensiero,ma anche fedele alle scelte in situazioni similari o più gravi.
usare il coronavirus come arma politica per far credere che non si potesse far altro significa rinnegare tutta la storia umana.
mai una società ha minato le sue basi per tentare di tutelare anziani e malati fondamentalmente,anzi spesso sono stati proprio i più deboli a dire di lasciarli stare e proseguire accettando la propria sorte.
qui invece abbiamo visto le persone anziane più preoccupate di quelle giovani con tutta la vita davanti,dovrebbe essere il contrario teoricamente e addirittura si sono permessi di far loro la morale.
magari tra qualche decennio ci sarà una pandemia e si farà di nuovo come prima con una governance diversa,visto che non c'è stato alcun referendum a riguardo ed è stato un manipolo di persone a decidere per tutti,per cui sarà la nostra generazione a essere vista come idiota.

per me la retorica dei morti vale proprio zero,così come quella degli eroi che puntualmente emergono.
buona parte di quelle persone non è morta per il virus di per sè,ma per errori umani (piano pandemico inesistente e/o inapplicato,scarsità e/o mancanza bombole ossigeno,mancanza e/o scarsità posti letto,medici di famiglia che non visitavano se non qualche volenteroso,errori nei tentativi di cura con malati che hanno fatto da cavia praticamente,ospedalizzazione forzata,mancata tutela e/o evacuazione case di cura,mancanza e/o scarsità dpi per addetti ai lavori etc) e sono sempre convinto che andranno perseguiti in tribunale.
purtroppo molte famiglie sono scoraggiate da un sistema che tende ad autoconservarsi ed assolversi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Settembre 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Tutto giusto. Però non bisogna neanche ingigantire la questione. In Italia siamo 60 milioni di persone. Quanti saranno questi “negazionisti”? L’1% a esagerare? Sarebbero 600mila persone. Che sono abbastanza per far casino sui social, ma rappresentano pur sempre una percentuale statisticamente irrilevante e, in un certo senso, fisiologica di gente con idee stravaganti.



secondo me sono una marea, tutti quelli che hanno l'attività per dire. se non il 30%, almeno il 20% dei 60M

perchè l'uomo in generale è egoista per natura e si rifugia nella realtà che gli consente di vivere meglio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Settembre 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Mi viene seriamente fa ridere a leggere tutti sti cagasotto delle mascherine
> 
> Fatevi prendere per il cul.o, ahahaha i "competenti!"



e questo documento top secret che puoi fare pure tu col pc di casa a che conclusioni porterebbe? i numeri non dovrebbero arrivare alla stampa perchè truccati verso l'alto? magari verso il basso....


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *I partecipanti alla manifestazione al TG1: "È tutta una truffa". Mentre un altro dice: "Le bare di Bergamo? Sono immagini di Lampedusa del 2013".
> 
> Il ministro della salute Speranza: "Vedere una piazza piena di negazionisti fa rabbrividire".*



perchè non ci abbiamo pensato prima... erano di lampedusa...

troppo internet fa male. dovrebbero proibire di dire certe cavolate che poi c'è chi ci crede anche.


----------



## sunburn (6 Settembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> qual è il lasso temporale per cui far valere il risultato di un test ?
> allora in certi in aeroporti puoi/devi fare il test,bene esco e poi sono come gli altri ?
> altrimenti non ha senso farlo,se non per isolare o meno una persona.
> il test serve anche per distinguere una persona controllata da una che non lo è


No. Il tampone serve solo ed esclusivamente a individuare i positivi. Come ti è già stato detto da [MENTION=14]cris[/MENTION], un negativo al tampone è a rischio tanto quanto un soggetto non sottoposto a tampone.



Andris ha scritto:


> sostenere implicitamente che chiunque possa essere contagiato o contagioso in qualsiasi momento è una falsità assoluta


Al ricorrere delle condizioni che espongono al rischio contagio, chiunque può essere contagiato. Su questo c’è poco da discutere.




Andris ha scritto:


> fare delle regole uguali per tutti non ha alcun senso logico.
> se vivo in campagna o in montagna con più cinghiali che concittadini non posso avere le stesse regole di Roma centro


Attualmente la regola dice di indossare la mascherina all’aperto quando non si possono evitare assembramenti. Mi pare evidente che, pur essendo la regola identica, l’applicazione sarà diversa a seconda che si passeggi in mezzo ai cinghiali o a Piazza di Spagna.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Settembre 2020)

Ho spento la tv dopo la tipa che parlava del governo che vuole cambiare il campo gravitazionale con le mascherine. 
La gente non sta bene, ma seriamente. Internet non è per tutti.


----------



## sunburn (6 Settembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> e questo documento top secret che puoi fare pure tu col pc di casa a che conclusioni porterebbe? i numeri non dovrebbero arrivare alla stampa perchè truccati verso l'alto? magari verso il basso....


La questione è un’altra. Quegli estratti si riferiscono al Piano di organizzazione della risposta in caso di epidemia, che il CTS ha elaborato e suggerisce di mantenere riservato.
Il Piano ovviamente non lo conosco, ma sicuramente avranno individuato tre o quattro scenari di evoluzione della pandemia, di cui almeno uno sarà uno scenario da Apocalisse e uno da guerra mondiale. I contenuti precisi li vedremo se e quando verrà pubblicato il Piano, ma sono abbastanza sicuro che se ci fosse stata la volontà di terrorizzare la popolazione(come sostengono i complottosti), il modo migliore per farlo sarebbe stato quello di pubblicare il Piano.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho spento la tv dopo la tipa che parlava del governo che vuole cambiare il campo gravitazionale con le mascherine.
> La gente non sta bene, ma seriamente. Internet non è per tutti.



Il campo gravitazionale con le mascherine??!!


----------



## Mika (6 Settembre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il campo gravitazionale con le mascherine??!!



Si, ho sentito anche io e ho riso per cinque minuti. Uno può anche dire che c'è la strumentalizzazione politica di questa pandemia (che in parte è vero), ma che delle mascherine cambiano il campo gravitazionale terrestre ci vuole anche coraggio solamente a pensarlo, figurarsi a crederlo ancora più coraggio a dirlo in TV. Ammettendo al mondo di essere idioti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Settembre 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> La questione è un’altra. Quegli estratti si riferiscono al Piano di organizzazione della risposta in caso di epidemia, che il CTS ha elaborato e suggerisce di mantenere riservato.
> Il Piano ovviamente non lo conosco, ma sicuramente avranno individuato tre o quattro scenari di evoluzione della pandemia, di cui almeno uno sarà uno scenario da Apocalisse e uno da guerra mondiale. I contenuti precisi li vedremo se e quando verrà pubblicato il Piano, ma sono abbastanza sicuro che se ci fosse stata la volontà di terrorizzare la popolazione(come sostengono i complottosti), il modo migliore per farlo sarebbe stato quello di pubblicare il Piano.



io so solo che quando c'era davvero il macello a marzo hanno insabbiato tanti di quei morti e malati che dio solo lo sa. quell'asino di borrelli si presentava sempre davanti alle tv alle 6 a dire, ridire e ripetere in continuazione le percentuali della gente che moriva con 1, 2 o 3 patologie pregresse come a voler inculcare che morivano solo quelli già mezzi morti. patologie pregresse come la pressione alta o l'obesità, per dire.
e quelli che dicono che i numeri sono stati gonfiati non han rispetto perle migliaia di morti passati sotto traccia, vivono su marte.

che poi il governo allora ed adesso ci stia marciando e mangiando schifosamente sopra è tutt'un altro discorso che dire che il covid non esiste.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Settembre 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Si, ho sentito anche io e ho riso per cinque minuti. Uno può anche dire che c'è la strumentalizzazione politica di questa pandemia (che in parte è vero), ma che delle mascherine cambiano il campo gravitazionale terrestre ci vuole anche coraggio solamente a pensarlo, figurarsi a crederlo ancora più coraggio a dirlo in TV. Ammettendo al mondo di essere idioti.



hanno spiegato anche fisicamente come farebbero? sono curioso


----------



## Andris (6 Settembre 2020)

> Al ricorrere delle condizioni che espongono al rischio contagio, chiunque può essere contagiato. Su questo c’è poco da discutere.



non è assolutamente vero e non solo per il covid19.
se tu esponi tot. persone alle medesime condizioni non avrai mai il 100% di reazione simile dal campione.
e l'ennesima prova l'hai anche per tale coronavirus.
a parità di tempo e azioni trascorse con un contagiato c'è chi prende il coronavirus e chi no.
poi che sia per questioni genetiche,di salute,di alimentazione etc è da studiare.
su questo puoi discutere,non sulla differenza tra le persone.
ci sono persone che da tanti anni non prendono alcuna malattia,nonostante siano esposte insieme ad altri alle medesime occasioni.




> Attualmente la regola dice di indossare la mascherina all’aperto quando non si possono evitare assembramenti. Mi pare evidente che, pur essendo la regola identica, l’applicazione sarà diversa a seconda che si passeggi in mezzo ai cinghiali o a Piazza di Spagna.



e chi ha parlato dell'aperto ?
io sto parlando in generale delle regole alquanto opinabili.
a parte che alcuni pasdaran della "cautela" hanno messo l'obbligo prescindendo dal distanziamento sociale pure all'aperto,addirittura c'è chi ha imposto il coprifuoco


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Settembre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il campo gravitazionale con le mascherine??!!



Spettacolare, apici mai raggiunti. 
Roba da togliergli internet per manifesta incapacità di giudizio.


----------



## Mika (6 Settembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> hanno spiegato anche fisicamente come farebbero? sono curioso



No. Non lo hanno spiegato.


----------



## Goro (6 Settembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho spento la tv dopo la tipa che parlava del governo che vuole cambiare il campo gravitazionale con le mascherine.
> La gente non sta bene, ma seriamente. Internet non è per tutti.



Ed ecco come questa protesta è stata interamente ridicolizzata, tutto troppo facile


----------



## sunburn (6 Settembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> non è assolutamente vero e non solo per il covid19.
> se tu esponi tot. persone alle medesime condizioni non avrai mai il 100% di reazione simile dal campione.
> e l'ennesima prova l'hai anche per tale coronavirus.
> a parità di tempo e azioni trascorse con un contagiato c'è chi prende il coronavirus e chi no.
> ...


Confondi contagio con sviluppo della patologia associata. A parità di condizioni, e cioè stesso tempo trascorso a contatto con un positivo alla stessa distanza e nello stesso luogo, avrai lo stesso risultato nel 99,9%(giusto perché in medicina il 100% non esiste) . Che poi alcuni sviluppino i sintomi e altri no è un altro discorso. Quello dipende dall’efficienza del sistema immunitario, dalla memoria immunitaria relativa allo specifico patogeno, dalla cross protection derivante dall’essere venuti in contatto in passato con patogeni simili ecc.
Ma se hai a che fare con un virus che, tra le sue caratteristiche, ha anche quella di essere contagioso anche in assenza di sintomi, mi sembra inevitabile prestare molta più attenzione.

Per quanto riguarda le regole, l’ho scritto diverse volte: ci sono evidenti contraddizioni. E, anzi, alcune regole, soprattutto quelle imposte durante l’emergenza, erano ai limiti dell’anti-scientifico se non oltre. Ma il punto era che gli esempi che hai citato erano, a mio parere, poco calzanti.


----------



## sunburn (6 Settembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io so solo che quando c'era davvero il macello a marzo hanno insabbiato tanti di quei morti e malati che dio solo lo sa. quell'asino di borrelli si presentava sempre davanti alle tv alle 6 a dire, ridire e ripetere in continuazione le percentuali della gente che moriva con 1, 2 o 3 patologie pregresse come a voler inculcare che morivano solo quelli già mezzi morti. patologie pregresse come la pressione alta o l'obesità, per dire.
> e quelli che dicono che i numeri sono stati gonfiati non han rispetto perle migliaia di morti passati sotto traccia, vivono su marte.
> 
> che poi il governo allora ed adesso ci stia marciando e mangiando schifosamente sopra è tutt'un altro discorso che dire che il covid non esiste.



Beh sì, a livello comunicativo hanno fatto un macello pazzesco. Anche se non penso che abbiano voluto “insabbiare” i morti, semplicemente c’erano limiti enormi nella capacità di diagnosi.
A quanto hai scritto, aggiungo che nessuno parla dei “danni collaterali” di tutto quello che è successo. Non si parla di quanti siano morti perché non è stato possibile prestare assistenza tempestiva né di quanti hanno subito danni permanenti, con conseguente riduzione dell’aspettativa di vita. Perché farsi un mese in terapia intensiva non è una passeggiata di salute. Se una persona ha subito danni cardiaci permanenti e fra un anno muore di infarto, nelle statistiche ufficiali non verrà(giustamente)contata tra i “morti-Covid”, però...


----------

